# HOLLOWAY'S CORN CURE?



## bermuda bottles (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone have info on this bottle it stands 1 1/2" tall and is 1" square,it reads "HOLLOWAY'S CORN CURE".First one i've seen,just found recently?


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi BermudaBottles,
 Matt's CD....American Antique Medicine Bottles 2007 Price Guide lists your bottle at $20
 Great CD by the way....
 Regards,


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 22, 2008)

His appears to be an earlier aqua version.

 There is Holloway listed from Philly...
 HOLLOWAY'S ESS OF JAMAICA GINGER PHILADA

 and one listed from NY ...
 Holloways Ointment from Auburn NY

 Need to do more research on it.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooops!
 My apologies, it looked clear on my PC!!
 Regards,


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fly-Poison-Safety-Plate-Johnson-Holloway-Philadelphia_W0QQitemZ250207883649QQihZ015QQcategoryZ802QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 may have been put out by this company. They were proprietors for a large number of patent medicines.


----------



## kastoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Bermuda - You are one lucky guy, nice bottles from you!

 Guntherhess - I love that advertisement and if I had extra money now I'd bid.  African Centric Old stuff is cool.  My wife is Black and she collects it when she can.


----------

